# Using an estate car instead of a van??



## nickvw (Jun 24, 2007)

I know there are alot of nice vans on here but was just curious if any valeters/detailers work out of an estate car instead?

If you do what have you got and how do you find it for working out of ??


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

There are a couple on here who do work from an estate car, Glyn has a giant 50/50 audi estate another guy a VW something.

IMO it dont look as profesional but every time i say that i kick off a big row  :lol:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

i also dont think it looks profesional at all.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't think it looks very professional but the 50/50 audi is genius.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

For part timers it is ideal, good family transport with the capability to carry all the detailing valeting stuff


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm with James, it's far more pro, to have the van. BUT, one couldn't lose his practicality, so, had to make due :thumb:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Jim W said:


> I'm with James, it's far more pro, to have the van. BUT, one couldn't lose his practicality, so, had to make due :thumb:


How have you gone about insurance Jim? Have you declared the car as business use, or just Social, Domestic and pleasure?


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

surely carrying any sort of weight will invalidate the insurance, especially if its not business/commercial insurance?

I couldnt carry anywhere near the levels of water needed for a proper days work, or the generator i have, it would fill up an audi boot alone!

I'm going to agree - doesnt look professional, but then again, its the quality of work at the end of it


----------



## karl0308 (Mar 11, 2009)

I Have a kangoo, smashing little van BUT I still don't think I have enough room:lol: suppose if It was in my spare time like alot of guys on here then I would be the same. Put what I needed in the car. As I am a fulltime valeter I need to look professional.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

beardboy said:


> How have you gone about insurance Jim? Have you declared the car as business use, or just Social, Domestic and pleasure?


Last time I checked, the difference between social, social and commuting, and business, wasn't that much? 

Btw, personally, if I was a customer, it wouldn't bother me what you turned up in, as long as you do a good job, infact in some ways turning up in an estate shows you have a bit of enthusiasm for your car and you have made it do for both jobs.

Just giving my personal opinion, to make some of you estate chaps feel better


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

mattsbmw said:


> For part timers it is ideal, good family transport with the capability to carry all the detailing valeting stuff


+1 to that



G220 said:


> Last time I checked, the difference between social, social and commuting, and business, wasn't that much?
> 
> Btw, personally, if I was a customer, it wouldn't bother me what you turned up in, as long as you do a good job, infact in some ways turning up in an estate shows you have a bit of enthusiasm for your car and you have made it do for both jobs.
> 
> Just giving my personal opinion, to make some of you estate chaps feel better


....and it can be representative of the results that can be gotten on a car as opposed to a Van.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2008)

I use our estate, but I am not making a living as such from this. It gives me an opportunity to show people what is achieveable before I start as well.

I agree though about the professionalism, if I was paying someone to clean my car I would expect they had al the proper equipment etc.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> ....and it can be representative of the results that can be gotten on a car as opposed to a Van.


The key part though is not always


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

G220 said:


> Last time I checked, the difference between social, social and commuting, and business, wasn't that much?


Surely taking out a normal car policy and using the car for business use, without declaring it would void the policy though?

Wouldn't you have to say S,D & P plus business use if you were using the car as a work vehicle?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

beardboy said:


> Surely taking out a normal car policy and using the car for business use, without declaring it would void the policy though?
> 
> Wouldn't you have to say S,D & P plus business use if you were using the car as a work vehicle?


It might be a case of phoning them up and telling them while it is business use, it is also used for social purposes too, i'd have thought the pricing of business accounts for personal use too, so it shouldn't go up too much more. Millions of self employed must do it this way. You'd have to ask Jim really


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Yeah - i was waiting for Jim's reply


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

beardboy said:


> Yeah - i was waiting for Jim's reply


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Im here - sorry. 

I phoned Elephant sometime ago for a quote, it worked out to be some £60 on top of my policy.. I had to put some additional miles on though, that is what boosted the price. The Business use alone, was a mere £16 IIRC.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Jim W said:


> Im here - sorry.
> 
> I phoned Elephant sometime ago for a quote, it worked out to be some £60 on top of my policy.. I had to put some additional miles on though, that is what boosted the price. The Business use alone, was a mere £16 IIRC.


Cheers Jim - so does that policy cover you for any equipment in the car etc, or just travelling?

What happens if you're in an accident with all your gear - would that get replaced etc?


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

beardboy said:


> Cheers Jim - so does that policy cover you for any equipment in the car etc, or just travelling?
> 
> What happens if you're in an accident with all your gear - would that get replaced etc?


As silly as it sounds, you know, I do not know.

Cover for travelling only - I think you'd need contents insurance for the kit from Coversure?

*touch wood*, I never have said accident.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Jim W said:


> As silly as it sounds, you know, I do not know.
> 
> Cover for travelling only - I think you'd need contents insurance for the kit from Coversure?
> 
> *touch wood*, I never have said accident.


Cheers Jim :thumb:

*touches wood for you* - in a very NON gay way :lol:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Ha! *no *****

I should look into it - will report back as and when.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

You would hope people wouldnt judge you on the car/van you drive but more on the work you do ? ? ? ?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ Incorect you only get one chance to make a first impression, and thats very important in business.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

When i first started out on my own many moons ago i used an escort estate...but i went a bit further and used 'limo black' film on the rear passenger doors and all glass in the rear. I then had all the rear glass sign written and also the sides. When done like that i think it can look professional if done right. I do think that if you are using an estate car sign writing does add the look of professionalism to it....at the end of the day it depends on if you are full time and what you need to carry...i was doing alot of trade work when i started out so had no need for a generator or water tank so that was enough for me...although as time went on i found myself needing more and more space so upgraded to a VW Transporter with all the trimmings. But now i am about to downgrade to either an astra van or peugeot partner od similar again as once again i dont need the space with having the unit. I have toyed with getting an estate car and sign writing it but will stick with getting a van purely for the image.


----------



## Mental_Mikey (Jun 5, 2009)

james b said:


> ^^ Incorect you only get one chance to make a first impression, and thats very important in business.


True to a point. But speaking personally, I think the condition of the vehicle says far more about the professionalism and skill of the person using it than the type does.

I decided to put it to the consumer test, and asked a customer who has a veritable collection of classics. His reply was:


> I don't care whether the person that details my cars turns up in a 1992 Volvo estate or a 2009 Transit, so long as it is in pristine condition. And I mean immaculate - spotless interior, mirror finish and absolutely no dints, dings, scratches or rust bubbles. It helps if it's a nice looking motor too.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Sorry i disagree, to me a valeter/detailer with a mint car has to much time on there hands or is new and keen, my motor gets washed up to 3 times aweek and its tidy (ie no dents, scuffs etc and its a brand new nice model) but there is no way i can keep it "pristine" cos im busy doing clients cars and dont really have the time to be machine polishing my own. that and its black (bad choice on my part really) 

Image matters in business FACT.


----------



## caddyman (Dec 2, 2008)

I know a lad who goes round in a fiesta and valets cars from that does it look professional imho no it doesn't makes him look like a cowboy out to make a quick buck!!!!!!

His advert says - Mobile valeting (how can he be mobile with no water or electric on board and has the bare arsed cheek to ask his customers for water and electric

If some are on water meters i wouldn't be best happy letting someone use my water and electric to wash my car i might aswell just do it myself................

If its a professional business then you need a professional vehicle and fully equipped to do the job

What happens if the customer has no water or electric say at a big office block - what do you do then???

It's like running a funeral business with a car and trailer to carry the coffin does that make you look professional no it doesn't


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

> I don't care whether the person that details my cars turns up in a 1992 Volvo estate or a 2009 Transit, so long as it is in pristine condition. And I mean immaculate - spotless interior, mirror finish and absolutely no dints, dings, scratches or rust bubbles. It helps if it's a nice looking motor too.


a van is a working vehicle, it will always pick up a dent from something hitting it from the inside out, or a stone chipping the poor quality paint, or even another driver/van man hitting it with tools

I've got a small 1p dent on mines from an HGV Lorry that the curtainside was caught in the wind and caused the metal bar to crease a small dent in my n/s/r pillar - no fault of my own

does that make me a cowboy?

going by that plonkers response - he'd rather i turned up in a non dented 1992 volvo


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

caddyman said:


> I know a lad who goes round in a fiesta and valets cars from that does it look professional imho no it doesn't makes him look like a cowboy out to make a quick buck!!!!!!
> 
> His advert says - Mobile valeting (how can he be mobile with no water or electric on board and has the bare arsed cheek to ask his customers for water and electric
> 
> ...


Okay i agree with the example you gave however what would you say to someone with maybe a realtively new espace, fully sign written with blacked out windows.

As first impressions go to my mind it would give a good one. Not maybe as high an impression as a van but certainly alot more than a guy in a fiesta.

If the vehicle is correct then i believe an good first impression can be had but it all comes down to the type of car.

The guy with the before and after Audi has made an advertisment out of it which works very well however if it was just the same car spotless i dont think it would give the same kind of impression


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

David said:


> a van is a working vehicle, it will always pick up a dent from something hitting it from the inside out, or a stone chipping the poor quality paint, or even another driver/van man hitting it with tools
> 
> I've got a small 1p dent on mines from an HGV Lorry that the curtainside was caught in the wind and caused the metal bar to crease a small dent in my n/s/r pillar - no fault of my own
> 
> ...


Bearing in mind as a mobile valeter/detailer your own vehicle is the thing most customers will look at to gauge your ability would it not make sense to have a PDR guy out to remove it? And then infuture try not to park so close to something likely to damage your vehicle


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i dont see a point in NOT having a van tbh?

i mean, if you want the customer to see your mint car, and what CAN be done, then go and quote them in that. then turn up to do the work in a van 

all IMO of course


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

ianFRST said:


> i dont see a point in NOT having a van tbh?
> 
> i mean, if you want the customer to see your mint car, and what CAN be done, then go and quote them in that. then turn up to do the work in a van
> 
> all IMO of course


That all assumes you have the funds to run both vehicles and are not thinking estate with removable tanks etc so you can actually tak eht emissus and kids out on your rare days off:thumb:


----------



## Mental_Mikey (Jun 5, 2009)

james b said:


> Sorry i disagree, to me a valeter/detailer with a mint car has to much time on there hands...


Or... they work smarter instead of harder, they do 1 well paid job a day instead of 4 cheaper ones.


james b said:


> Image matters in business FACT.


Yes it does. Which is why my first job everyday is to clean *my* motor.



caddyman said:


> ...how can he be mobile with no water or electric on board...


Electric - pass. But water? I can fit enough water for a full days business into my Moggy Minor!



caddyman said:


> If its a professional business then you need a professional vehicle and fully equipped to do the job


And an estate car can't be fully equipped? If you don't throw gallons of water down the drain or into the local water course, you don't need a 600Ltr IBC. And I seem to manage perfectly well without using a genny by using a split charge system and an inverter.



caddyman said:


> What happens if the customer has no water or electric say at a big office block - what do you do then???


I pull out 20Ltrs of water, plug my vacuum into my inverter and do a professional job using the 2BM.

Open plea to all: Please stop suggesting that someone can't do a professional job just because they don't have a van. I, personally, find that suggestion offensive.


----------



## Mental_Mikey (Jun 5, 2009)

chunkytfg said:


> ...so you can actually tak eht emissus and kids out on your rare days off:thumb:


Why in ***'s name would I want to do that?


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

chunkytfg said:


> Bearing in mind as a mobile valeter/detailer your own vehicle is the thing most customers will look at to gauge your ability would it not make sense to have a PDR guy out to remove it? And then infuture try not to park so close to something likely to damage your vehicle


its been taken out and it was on the motorway


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

I totally agree with james's comment about a pristine work vehicle will more often than not mean the guys got too much free time....mine gets cleaned once a week and i find it a struggle to find the time to do that.


----------



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

When doing valeting work do you guys even carry water, would the customer not be prepared to let you use theirs.


----------



## Mental_Mikey (Jun 5, 2009)

daffyduck said:


> When doing valeting work do you guys even carry water, would the customer not be prepared to let you use theirs.


Yes and yes.

I always take my own water. The way I see it is if someone's paying me X amount to clean their car it's the very least I can do.


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm happy with the AVANT thus far.. It has the _image_, it's economical, it's smart, practical and can be put back together in the quieter times for family usage.. Personally, I wouldn't be with anything else right now. (..early days)

I do not carry water. I do not carry a genny. This would come in time, when maybe I'm sporting a Caddy or a similar, small, van! I'm trying to find out the luggage capacity of the Avant.. "Standard", Parkers tells me it's some 470L.. but I'd love to know what it is when the backseats are dropped. The great thing about it is, it literally takes seconds to shift, too.



















Since being introduced by Damon to ONR, I'm able to wash it every other/third day. It's pretty spotless.. It does the job. :thumb:


----------



## caddyman (Dec 2, 2008)

Mental_Mikey said:


> Or... they work smarter instead of harder, they do 1 well paid job a day instead of 4 cheaper ones.
> 
> Yes it does. Which is why my first job everyday is to clean *my* motor.
> 
> ...


I'm not been offensive i am just saying myself i would prefer it if someone came to do my vehicles they would do so in a professional van with professional image
I'm not saying that you are not professional in what you do

In fact tell you what you come in your moggy minor to my office block i have 5 cars for you to wash (oh they are filthy by the way all used on farm tracks)

Oh i don't have an outside tap or electric


----------



## Mental_Mikey (Jun 5, 2009)

caddyman said:


> In fact tell you what you come in your moggy minor to my office block i have 5 cars for you to wash (oh they are filthy by the way all used on farm tracks)
> 
> Oh i don't have an outside tap or electric





> Dear caddyman,
> Thank you for your enquiry. I'm fully booked at the moment but I can certainly ask around the DW network of professionals and see if someone else can help you out.
> Best regards
> 
> Mental


My request to


> Please stop being offensive and suggesting that someone can't do a professional job just because they don't have a van.


was directed at no one in particular. It was an open plea and I apologise for not making that clear. I have since edited my post for clarity.

However, I do find it offensive that people are suggesting that because I don't use a van I don't look professional. Your analogy to the funeral business suggests to me that you think along similar lines.

I respectfully disagree.

Peace


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

See i told you it would start a row, 

Final word on this is, a van looks more professional to the majority. simple as that, and IMAGE MATTERS ALOT IN ANY BUSINESS


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Mental_Mikey said:


> Or... they work smarter instead of harder, they do 1 well paid job a day instead of 4 cheaper ones.
> 
> Yes it does. Which is why my first job everyday is to clean *my* motor.
> 
> ...


No one said you cant do as good a job, we are saying it dose not look as good from a professional point of view,

I dont do 3 cheap jobs a day by any means. just to straighten that one out, i detail cars day in day out, my vans very very clean but not swirl free as this is my profession not my hobby, i do this to put food on my table and a roof over my head i dont have the time to waist doing my van when i could be doing a well paid job., i will do it when i dont have any thing else to do (not at a weekend either.

Just for the record:










job done.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Some of the guys on here that have vans (AstraVans or similar) are basically Estate cars, so from a professional point of view, surely it's the same as an estate with blacked out windows and maybe some sign writing?

Obviously, you'd have 2 extra doors and seats, but they can be put flat and having 2 extra doors will make getting things in and out easier?

PS - This isn't pointed directly at you James - but your pic spurred me on :lol:


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

> I pull out 20Ltrs of water, plug my vacuum into my inverter and do a professional job using the 2BM


20 litres? i think my chemical guys bucket holds that, are you suggesting that you don't pressure wash the car down first before 2bm washing etc etc?

No way can you do a car with 20 litres, unless you use ONR, but i don't think thats what any pro uses (to my knowledge of everyone on here)


----------



## Mental_Mikey (Jun 5, 2009)

David said:


> 20 litres? i think my chemical guys bucket holds that, are you suggesting that you don't pressure wash the car down first before 2bm washing etc etc?
> 
> No way can you do a car with 20 litres, unless you use ONR, but i don't think thats what any pro uses (to my knowledge of everyone on here)


Bingo. Fantastic stuff :thumb:

Am I actually in front for once in my life? Must add that to my marketing materials:


> Uniquely, we use only...


----------



## Mental_Mikey (Jun 5, 2009)

ianFRST said:


> i dont see a point in NOT having a van tbh?
> 
> i mean, if you want the customer to see your mint car, and what CAN be done, then go and quote them in that. then turn up to do the work in a van
> 
> all IMO of course


I have to say, in fairness, I can see the marketing potential in this. Maybe when it comes times to change vehicles I'll go for a small van to work out of and go and do quotes in something a bit more impressive. :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

No my van is a van, its a van on the log book its load rated as a van and its insured as comercial vehicle, it has two doors and a boot/up and over, flat load bed and a bulk head what comes in handy wen you slam in to something with loads of gear in that back, (stops you getting crushed against the wheel and dash)

I have the Astra cos its quick, comfy and i do big miles (25K a year) has aircon and so on, and it dont look like an astra estate.

You know what im bored of arguing with Idiots who cant tell the difference between a van and a estate car LOL.

Here is an estate :










Here is a van:










And the bit that matters:










How many estates can you have that lot in, fully plumbed in tank and PW (no taking it out to work) all your stuff to hand and so on, you dont need a big van to "detail" from just a well orgonised one, my point is a van look better from a professional point of view.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I have an AstraVan Sportive 1.9 CDTi 120 aswell as my Focus Estate, i was just saying that they are pretty much the same :thumb:

You're right about the tank being plummed in, as that'd be a big job in an Estate but i've not had a need for a tank yet, as anyone i do work for all have big houses, outside taps and electricity


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

To be fair we dont have to use it all the time just some times its alot easier to do that than have the hassle of sorting hoses and attachments out. especaily on top up/maintenance cleans etc.

Most big jobs come to our workshop but its good (for a business) to cover all angles and cater for as many as possible with in the market)


----------



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Do you think a customer would ever expect you to provide electricity and water, more importantly would a car dealer??


----------



## markcoznottz (Nov 13, 2005)

beardboy said:


> Some of the guys on here that have vans (AstraVans or similar) are basically Estate cars, so from a professional point of view, surely it's the same as an estate with blacked out windows and maybe some sign writing?
> 
> Obviously, you'd have 2 extra doors and seats, but they can be put flat and having 2 extra doors will make getting things in and out easier?
> 
> PS - This isn't pointed directly at you James - but your pic spurred me on :lol:


A commercial vehicle is NOT a car. End of. The 'payload' of a van is far in excess of that of a domestic car even an estate. look underneath and they usually have a torsion bar rear suspension and a beam axle . Plus its built to be stable and safe, brakes etc, even close to being fully loaded. Throw in a diesel engine tuned for torque, (try driving a 1.6 car up a steep hill with 250 litres of water onboard). Also vans, hold thier value better, have more space for signwriting, Flat sides inside for hanging stuff on, have a bulkhead for securing large objects too eg water tanks, have a flat loading space for sliding goods in, and can have high security locks fitted to protect your goods. :thumb:

Also to clear another point, no garages dont mind valeters using thier water, its sort of an unwritten arrangement between them. But, dont assume private punters dont mind you using thier water if they are on a meter. Its a **** take really. Electrics just about ok, but really 'mobile' means 'mobile' and sometimes you would need a genny and a tank, a 250 litre tanks just over £100, but a good 5000 genny you will need deep pockets for , maybe £600 ish.


----------



## nickvw (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks for all the input guys didnt think it would be 6 pages long lol!!

I pressume most of the estate car users only valet/detail part time then and dont need a water tank.

The reason i asked in the first place was because i've been thinking about setting up properly for a long time now and registering as a business ect, doing it part time along side my current job and see how things pan out.

At the moment i've got a mk4 golf which is nice but not ideal, Jim W your audi looks stunning and would probably be the sort of thing i would be looking at.

Abit off topic but do you part timers have full time jobs too? How do you go on with tax ect on your valeting income, i assume you would just pay tax on everything earnt after your outgoings have been taken off? PM me if you prefer.

Sorry for all the questions.....

Nick.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

why bother with an audi estate, for that sort of money you could keep your car and get a Caddy ?

If you have a job nickvw and you valet/detail on the side - even now, if the tax man was to read it and do some homework, you could be fined for not declaring it as taxable income.

Even wee £20 jobs "legally" should be declared, granted most homers don't, but if you are on a forum saying you've been doing it part time for a couple of years, the tax man could investigate.

Ie: - watch what you say on the internet


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Jim, do you have images of the inside of your audi with all the gear in it?

I actually think it could look quite smart turning up in a nice posh estate car with some tasteful graphics on the side to show it was a company vehicle. The downside would be the fact that you cant really put racking inside so everything might look a bit 'thrown' in.

I was actually thinking for a while about getting a new shape discovery to use as a company vehicle.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ A disco is alright............. if your a gardener lol


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

I bought the V50 thinking it could double up but in fairness I very very rarely use it to go to jobs. Would have thought a Disco could double up fairly well though and on big wheels would look cool.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

james b said:


> ^^ A disco is alright............. if your a gardener lol


shut up classical boy


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

jedi-knight83 said:


> Jim, do you have images of the inside of your audi with all the gear in it?
> 
> I actually think it could look quite smart turning up in a nice posh estate car with some tasteful graphics on the side to show it was a company vehicle. The downside would be the fact that you cant really put racking inside so everything might look a bit 'thrown' in.
> 
> I was actually thinking for a while about getting a new shape discovery to use as a company vehicle.


If you are thinking disco to work out of why not go for a double cab pickup instead? considering some detailers work out of small berlingo sized vans i would have thought a pick up would be well up to the job:thumb:

Not to mnetion the tailgate acts as a very convenient work bench and place to eat your luch from on the go


----------



## mass (Aug 16, 2007)

James your van is wicked!!!! thats got to be the coolest detailing van on here!!!
respec!!


----------



## mootin (Apr 23, 2009)

I personally think that the car/van isnt that important aslong as its not filthy. I would rather have someone looking smart and presentable themselves eg a logo'd t-shirt/ hoody/ clean shaven/ clean clothes.

I think alot of people in this discussion is forgetting that some people NEED vans and some people NEED estates/cars. Each person/company is different.


----------



## billybob9351 (Feb 14, 2008)

At the moment you can get hold of vans quite cheap!!!! I brought a combo van last week for £400 admitedly it is an Nreg with 160K on it but these run forever and at that price you cant complain. In fairness the mrs has a focus estate though which is more than big enough for me. people going on about quality of work obviously havent got a very good business head on them otherwise they wouldn't be carrying around so much gear. If your not intending on driving round aimlessly scouting work then why do you need to carry more equipment/chemicals than you know you need. Lastly as for not looking professional i have turned up to do a detail in a brand new audi a6 avante and i bet that looks alot better than a certain persons van


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

billybob9351 said:


> At the moment you can get hold of vans quite cheap!!!! I brought a combo van last week for £400 admitedly it is an Nreg with 160K on it but these run forever and at that price you cant complain. In fairness the mrs has a focus estate though which is more than big enough for me. people going on about quality of work obviously havent got a very good business head on them otherwise they wouldn't be carrying around so much gear. If your not intending on driving round aimlessly scouting work then why do you need to carry more equipment/chemicals than you know you need. Lastly as for not looking professional i have turned up to do a detail in a brand new audi a6 avante and i bet that looks alot better than a certain persons van


I hate to say it but if you turned up in a brand new A6 i would think you are charging too much:thumb:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

jedi-knight83 said:


> Jim, do you have images of the inside of your audi with all the gear in it?


No photos at this stage, no. Will try and grab something soon and ship it over in a PM.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Whatever a detailer uses to get his kit from one place to another, imo the most important thing will be that the van's clean (wouldn't put much faith in a dirty vanned detailer) and not pimped out!


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Just for the record guys, i do think it is better to have a van but i chose originally to go from the car with its Air con and more comfortable driving position and i had plenty of space and the gimmick of the 50/50 and the huge mileage actually goes down well with my clients.
Now with more equipment than ever i am currently trying to get a deal sorted on a new van but struggling to fit it in with heavy schedule but will sort it eventually.
I have never lost a job or cost myself a job due to me working from a car and to be fair it not what you arrive in its what you leave behind and if iam honest i have never been busier.
with all that in mind i still now after driving some modern day vans and realising they drive as good as most cars that i will be changing. So anyone wanting a 50/50 Audi for detailing drop me a line i will eventually get sorted


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

i guess it all comes down to wants and needs. When i do cars for mates, generally speaking it on a favour for a favour basis, so most are happy to provide a hose to use, and loan thier pressure washer if they have one, and i work out of the back of my focus estate, but then i only need to take my box of products, buckets and a bag of cloths, and that suits me fine as i need a car that can carry 4 adults on a reguar basis, but has the load space once in a while for load lugging

That said i have toyed with the idea of going part time, however this would necessitate the purchase of a van, due to needing to cart water around, as has been said most people expect even the splash and dash that turns up at work once a week to have water on board, so i guess partly its driven by customer expectation, im not denying it is possible to work out the back of a well thoughout/packed estate, but i think there comes a time when for the convinience factor of having everything permenantly installed becomes easier to work with and having to find room to store evrything becomes difficult.

Either way it comes down to wants vs needs and is what you as an individual need


----------

